# Giving up your only vehicle by choice



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Wondering if anyone has been able to handle giving up a vehicle, by choice?  Mine is old, '94, and it's been taking most of my savings for the last 3 years.  Just one thing after another.  I just don't want to keep spending my extra money on auto-parts, when I hardly use the truck any longer.  I want to do some trips, but not by car. I just don't enjoy it anymore.  I live in a small town but we have a good city, bus system if need be, but usually, I love walking.  I get my errands done, and exercise at the same time. And we have moderate weather, so few days I don't want to get out there

I just want my life as simple as possible.  And I don't want to buy another car, as to get anything I would like would cost me "car-payments" and more insurance for a newer vehicle.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2017)

*I will be giving up mine next summer, when the lease is up.  I can get rides, and we have Uber here now.  I know Lon did a while back, but I think he did it as a safety issue, due to his age and hearing loss.*


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I will be giving up mine next summer, when the lease is up.  I can get rides, and we have Uber here now.  I know Lon did a while back, but I think he did it as a safety issue, due to his age and hearing loss.*



Thanks Marie, feel better about it already.  I have to admit, some of the reasons I don't care to drive much is I feel more nervous, don't handle crazy drivers as well as I used to.  Another reason is I added up  what I spent in the last few years, and I could have taken a lovely cruise, or maybe an Amtrak trip (the latter, I'd love that more than anything)!

Even though I'm off the "beaten" track, with a teeny airport, and no Amtrak through here, we have excellent shuttle services that will take me more inland to the larger airports, or train stations.  I haven't checked where the nearest Amtrak is to me, but I will.  I was also surprised to see how many younger folks don't choose to own a vehicle. I look at my truck each day and just would rather see someone have it that needs it, and wants to haul things, etc.  It is in good condition, especially due to all the money I've put into it, lol


----------



## Knight (Dec 16, 2017)

Denise an easy thing to address.  Put your car keys on a shelf & pretend you don't have a vehicle for a month to see how you manage without it. Two months would be a better test.  Calculate the monthly cost to use, gasoline, insurance & any repairs you might think it would need. 

Now comes the hard part, put the money you would have spent into an interest bearing account. That money can be used for a vacation you may not have taken, or any number of things that having cash to pay without impacting your normal expenses.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Knight said:


> Denise an easy thing to address.  Put your car keys on a shelf & pretend you don't have a vehicle for a month to see how you manage without it. Two months would be a better test.  Calculate the monthly cost to use, gasoline, insurance & any repairs you might think it would need.
> 
> Now comes the hard part, put the money you would have spent into an interest bearing account. That money can be used for a vacation you may not have taken, or any number of things that having cash to pay without impacting your normal expenses.



Funny you mention doing that Knight, my truck has sat there because I don't want to drive it.  I can handle life without it.  I have a savings account, but I don't gain anything because for so long, all my savings have gone for the truck.

I think your suggestion is more than excellent though, and thank you for it, so much Denise


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 16, 2017)

There have been times when I haven't left my property for a week or more.  However, when I wish to go someplace, I do it on my schedule and in my vehicle.  There is only one person whom I can completely trust in an emergency.

I'm curious: what are you saving for?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nothing in particular, but a trip would be nice. I just don't find a lot of things I want to buy, so I stick the extra dough in my savings.  Good thing too since something always comes up, mostly with the truck.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2017)

I hate giving up the independence that comes with auto ownership but I am 81 and my car is a 2008 so the decision is approaching.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2017)

I know how you feel Denise, and you would save on repair, insurance, taxes, gas, etc.

But will you have to beg rides to the grocery store or rely on home delivery?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I know how you feel Denise, and you would save on repair, insurance, taxes, gas, etc.
> 
> But will you have to beg rides to the grocery store or rely on home delivery?



I don't think I'll need help with those things, at least not for awhile, I hope  The City Bus stops right out front, and we have 2 taxi services.  If the weather is clear, nothing is more than 3 miles for groceries, and I just get a little at a time.  That gets me outdoors walking, and if I need heavy things, I just take the bus.  Yes, and it's hard to see my truck just getting old, and not doing anyone any good.  Maybe someone younger that needs to haul wood or something.  It's a nice, little rig, but a mechanical person would do well as things wear out.  I'd be happy seeing someone that would benefit from it, instead of me struggling to hang onto something I don't need.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2017)

I like Knight's idea of pretending you don't have your vehicle for two months to see how it goes.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 16, 2017)

I haven't been driving because I'm waiting for cataract surgery; the wait got longer because I changed HMOs.

What I didn't realize was how many little side-trip errands I run, and some of them make a difference in living comfortably. I can take the bus shopping but I'm exhausted for two days afterward because I have to negotiate so many hills. I've been buying most heavy things like canned goods online, but that doesn't work for produce and other perishables. The fabric store right up the street has moved, which means it's a two-bus trip to buy fabric and notions. I'm fortunate to have a helpful neighbor who keeps telling me I should call her when I need to go somewhere. We've taken care of each other over the years so I shouldn't feel I'm taking advantage of her. Our city has a special bus service for seniors but it's only one bus. You have to call to reserve it between 8 and 9 an exact month before you need a ride.

As soon as I'm cleared after surgery, I have every intention of going back to driving.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2017)

I would go with Knight's idea to be absolutely sure that you want to stop driving.

Keep your drivers license up to date!

Put the money you get for the vehicle and a monthly amount that would have been spent on transportation into a savings account.   If you change your mind in a year or two use the savings to purchase a new vehicle.

Good luck and please keep us posted on how your final plan is working for you.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 16, 2017)

Not just your drivers license but your insurance, registration, etc. My neighbor's friend has been making sure we take my car out and drive it at least 10 miles a month to keep it lubricated and the tires in good shape.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I haven't been driving because I'm waiting for cataract surgery; the wait got longer because I changed HMOs.
> 
> What I didn't realize was how many little side-trip errands I run, and some of them make a difference in living comfortably. I can take the bus shopping but I'm exhausted for two days afterward because I have to negotiate so many hills. I've been buying most heavy things like canned goods online, but that doesn't work for produce and other perishables. The fabric store right up the street has moved, which means it's a two-bus trip to buy fabric and notions. I'm fortunate to have a helpful neighbor who keeps telling me I should call her when I need to go somewhere. We've taken care of each other over the years so I shouldn't feel I'm taking advantage of her. Our city has a special bus service for seniors but it's only one bus. You have to call to reserve it between 8 and 9 an exact month before you need a ride.
> 
> As soon as I'm cleared after surgery, I have every intention of going back to driving.



My neighbor just had that surgery recently and she is doing so well.  She is driving again and she's 85, just doing great so you will do fine as well Jane.  

Your circumstances (town, city) sound a bit different than my teenie one, and harder for you as you have more going on, more places to go. I can understand that different people have different needs, and wants. Especially if you are hurting after doing a walk like that, and carrying even light packages can hurt sometimes.

And bus routes that you have to change buses etc. to get to where you are going would be hard. I did that when I was young and attending a school in Portland Oregon.  I had to ride the bus into downtown Portland, from Aloha (I had a car, it was just easier not to drive down there).  Then, from downtown Portland I had to catch the lightrail, I can't even remember the name of it now.  But now, I couldn't handle that, and there was walking in between etc.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 16, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> My neighbor just had that surgery recently and she is doing so well.  She is driving again and she's 85, just doing great so you will do fine as well Jane.
> 
> Your circumstances (town, city) sound a bit different than my teenie one, and harder for you as you have more going on, more places to go. I can understand that different people have different needs, and wants. Especially if you are hurting after doing a walk like that, and carrying even light packages can hurt sometimes.
> 
> And bus routes that you have to change buses etc. to get to where you are going would be hard. I did that when I was young and attending a school in Portland Oregon.  I had to ride the bus into downtown Portland, from Aloha (I had a car, it was just easier not to drive down there).  Then, from downtown Portland I had to catch the lightrail, I can't even remember the name of it now.  But now, I couldn't handle that, and there was walking in between etc.



Thank you for your encouragement about the surgery. It makes a difference to know other people have done well with it.

I could see where a smaller town might have fewer places to shop but make up for it by being more convenient to get around. I'm realizing what I've been missing most is Trader Joe's and you probably don't have one of those. I'm a walker and I usually walk every day but I avoid the hills. I live in the foothills of a mountain range so lots of hills. Not so noticeable in a car but when you can't avoid them, they sap your energy.

I bought this bodega bag at Amazon (I didn't pay that asking price for it). It's lightweight and convenient. I also have a shopping cart, as soon as I figure out how to keep one of the wheels from falling off.

https://www.amazon.com/Bodega-Bag-L...TF8&qid=1513470983&sr=8-1&keywords=bodega+bag


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 16, 2017)

You can always rent a car for a trip if need be.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2017)

Denise, I think you've been thinking about this for a long time now, so I suggest you 'just do it' and get it out of the way and hanging over your head.  You'll save money and headaches, and as long as you can easily got to the local supermarket, drug store and doctor's office, you should be fine without the car.  If you feel nervous on the road, go with your gut, don't do anything you're not comfortable with.  Like already suggested here by Camper, if you really want to take a road trip somewhere, you can always rent a car...much more carefree.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Thank you for your encouragement about the surgery. It makes a difference to know other people have done well with it.
> 
> I could see where a smaller town might have fewer places to shop but make up for it by being more convenient to get around. I'm realizing what I've been missing most is Trader Joe's and you probably don't have one of those. I'm a walker and I usually walk every day but I avoid the hills. I live in the foothills of a mountain range so lots of hills. Not so noticeable in a car but when you can't avoid them, they sap your energy.
> 
> ...



Is that something like a fanny-pack Jane? I have one I got a long time ago, really convenient but when I need to get groceries, I'll where a light-weight backpack.  

I'd love to have some hills here, mostly flat-trackin.  Hills are great exercise, but I couldn't handle too much of that either.  We don't have a Trader Joe's darn it, closest is 70 or so miles from here.  I love that store.  Lots of specialty foods as I recall, and we used to go there to get 2-buck Chuck, lol!

PS Oh geez, that's way bigger than a fanny-pack, finally looked at the extra photos on there Jane. Nice though, very nice, lightweight too


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> You can always rent a car for a trip if need be.



I didn't think of that Camper, but that is a great idea!  I just don't like to drive too far anymore, in fact, I am pretty sure I'd like to avoid driving at all if I'm willing


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Denise, I think you've been thinking about this for a long time now, so I suggest you 'just do it' and get it out of the way and hanging over your head.  You'll save money and headaches, and as long as you can easily got to the local supermarket, drug store and doctor's office, you should be fine without the car.  If you feel nervous on the road, go with your gut, don't do anything you're not comfortable with.  Like already suggested here by Camper, if you really want to take a road trip somewhere, you can always rent a car...much more carefree.



I'm not really stressing over it, but it might just work out that I have a buyer already.  I talked to my mechanic (old-timer in business for 30 or so years in this town, well known, and good reputation.  He's always let me buy my own parts and then just charged me for his time.  Saved me quite a bit over the 2 years I've been here.

Anyway, I asked him about the truck, and he said that he may know someone that would like to have it.  We'll see if I hear from him.  After the 1st of the year, I had planned on having a whole brake-job done (rotors/calipers/pads) but he told me if I didn't want to do that, just sell it.  I thought spending my money elsewhere sounded pretty good this time around.  Last thing I had done was a leak in my gas-tank. Geesh, that cost me a few shekels, lol


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2018)

My last car was bought new. A 1994 Toyota Camry. My husband used to drive it sometimes and it was parked on the street (where I told him not to park it), someone hit it and my little Camry tore his vehicle *up*. I didn't think mine would be totaled too but it was. I decided not to get another car but to take the money (which was double what Kelly's blue book said it was worth) and put it into my savings. It kind of made up for having to replace the engine several months prior. Like you I couldn't see buying a new car and starting with payments ago and I didn't want a used car because they come with problems, some unknown until you own them. It also worked out well because I had eye surgeries about a year apart. During the interim, my vision was really off so I couldn't drive anyway. 

I had been retired for about 7 years but a good part of my working years involved driving since half the time I was in the field. I loved the freedom of it. No one could have told me I would like not having my car and being able to go whenever I pleased. But much to my own surprise, I adjusted well. I rather like being chauffeured around.  It doesn't hurt being in a transportation hub so if my husband can't take me, I can easily get a bus or the train to just about anywhere I need to go. An added benefit is I no longer get saddled with being "taxi driver" for family or extended family members. My husband is the one who is always being called to take family members or frineds here and there, sometimes late at night or very early in the morning. Better he than me. I could drive now but I don't for the reason I just stated plus if I'm driving and it gets hazy, cloudy or dark...I can't see properly due to glaucoma and other visual issues.


----------

